# Should I move to Canada?



## alonsovg (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello everyone. My name is Alonso I am 24, I am Costa Rican/Canadian, but I've never been to Canada. I got my canadian nationality because of my grandfather and my mother, who are both canadians. They did all the paperwork when I was young so that I had a canadian citizenship and passport.

The reason for me moving to Canada is because of a long term relationship. My girlfriend is from the USA and we met in Costa Rica. We have been trying to be in the same place but it has been very tough. Currently she is planning on getting her masters in Canada so I can go with her and have a life together.

At the moment I don't hold a college degree. I have experience in Digital Animation which I studied in Costa Rica but never finished. And I also have around $20 000 debt because of school. I could stay in Costa Rica with my family, find a job and pay my loan in 2-3 years, and not have to worry about a roof or food. But if I go to Canada I don't even know how I am going to survive. I don't have to worry about a visa and that's good, but I don't have amazing skills in what I do and don't have a college degree. Plus I don't think I would have money left for my loan payments or to save money because Canada is so expensive and I wouldn't have the support of my family.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Without a job or savings or friends you would find it very difficult to exist in Canada. It is/can be an expensive country in which to live. You must rethink your plans.


----------



## cruzmariacarla (Aug 10, 2013)

Have to agree on his comment. You have to weigh your options. But if I'm on your shoes, I'll take this in a realistic manner which means the ff :

1. Finish my degree first
2. Pay off my debt (Who's gonna pay if your move to Canada?)
3. Get a part time job to help you pay off your debt and save a little something as you prepare for your migration in Canada

Hope that helps!


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

you can obviously wait for it ..
Masters degree is only 2 years.
Finish your degree in 2 years and work somewhere for part time. Save some money and move to Canada.
One who stays in Canada , remains in Canada  
And i guess the housing over there is a little cheap because of the RTM houses evolved.


----------

